# Pregnant Layla saved from a parking lot - Update



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

For those who didn't see on FB, I thought I would share that Layla has been adopted!! Here is Layla with her new family!! YAY!!










This was the original thread posted by Bron - http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/118931-pregnant-layla-saved-parking-lot.html


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that is so great!!!!I am overjoyed!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw she is soo lucky,look at all that love!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How wonderful and happy everyone looks!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Good news. Her new family looks so happy. I am sure that they will have decades of joy.Blessings to all the kind hearts who adopt the needy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lindsay, thank you so much for sharing that....I usually don't go on Facebook but it seems like I am missing a lot for not going on. I remember watching Layla's rescue from the parking lot and crying like a baby. She was petrified at that time and it is so great to see her with a loving family. These stories make me so very happy. Thanks again for sharing. Yippee!!!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Hooray!!!! Great news for today! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Saw it on FB too. What a beautiful family. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

A beautiful picture of a wonderful new life  wahoo!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Aww, so sweet! They look like such a happy family together.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What wonderful news that Layla now has a forever home with her new family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sigh!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Fantastic!!!!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

That little girl looks so happy! I was about that same age when I got my first dog! Congratulations on your new family, Layla!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

this is such great news, they look wonderful!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Hearing a fluff getting rescued is one of the best news there is! Thanks to all who helped her!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This makes my heart happy!!!


----------

